# Prime Day 2022



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Prime Day is approaching quickly. It is this coming Tuesday and Wednesday (July 12-13). My list is pretty short this year, but an uncle wants to extend his KU membership if he can find a good discount. I have not seen anything yet, so please post if you find a sale on KU.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The only thing I've seen so far that caught my attention was PBS Masterpiece for 99¢ for 2 months. That's actually in effect now. There are a handful of series I started on Prime or Britbox or Acorn that finish on PBS Masterpiece. I figured I can watch them all in a couple of months and then cancel -- which is dead easy to do. Or, if I find more to watch, keep it for $5.99/month.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Fortunately, I can’t get excited about Prime Day. I’ve definitely got too much stuff. 

Last year I didn’t even look at the sales, and I haven’t this year either.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I hear ya, Claw! There just isn't anything I really need. Plus, I'll be going out of town on Friday for a week, so likely won't have a lot of time on Tuesday and Wednesday to sit at the computer and trawl for bargains on things I have only minor use for!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not surprisingly, All Kindles on Sale

K is $45, PW is $95, PW Sig is $135, Oasis is $175

Those are starting prices. Sure is a far cry from the $400 price of the K1 on release!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not surprisingly, All Kindles on Sale
> 
> K is $45, PW is $95, PW Sig is $135, Oasis is $175
> 
> Those are starting prices. Sure is a far cry from the $400 price of the K1 on release!


It's quite horrifying to look back at the prices, especially considering how much technology has come on since then. Back in 2010 I paid £415 for a Kindle DX. That's about US$494 at today's rates - back then it was well over US$600. (Much more than they sold for in the US but back then we had to 'import' them into the UK and that added to the cost).

I know I wasn't yet retired back then, but still, what was I thinking?! 

One day I'm going to add up how much I've spent on Kindles over the years (about 10 or 11 of them) and give myself a real shock. Not that I would do it any differently, I was hooked from the beginning!

*Prime day prices in the UK* are K £35, PW £85, PW Sig £135 and Oasis £160. The kids versions are also on sale.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had similar thoughts, Linda. I know when I bought the my very first kindle I thought long and hard. $400 seemed so much. But it seemed so cool. I finally got it for myself as a birthday present when the price dropped by $50. Ultimately I decided to count books AND kindles as part of my book buying budget.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I broke down and got a newer cellular Oasis for my mom. She has been strugglung since the cellular on her Paperwhite quit working. I know she is smart enough to figure out how to use her phone for a hot spot, but this is easier for both of us. Now if they would just add some display options to the latest software update...
I still have not seen any sales on kindle unlimited.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I could get behind a KU sale ... especially if you can add on to an existing subscription.

The do have a 'spend $10 get $5 credit' deal for ebooks.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I could get behind a KU sale ... especially if you can add on to an existing subscription.
> 
> The do have a 'spend $10 get $5 credit' deal for ebooks.


The spend 10 get 5 actually started last week.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep ... and runs to the 21st ... though I think you also have to spend the credit by then. Still connected to Prime Day, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> I still have not seen any sales on kindle unlimited.


Just saw via a FB add: KU for $.4.99 for 4 months. BUT .... it's apparently only for Prime members who don't already have a subscription. So, no add-ons. 

I can't link directly to the offer since _I_ already have KU .... but I suspect if you go to the Amazon KU page it'll be front and center if you're eligible.

FWIW: I've found more better quality books there than in very early days when there was a HUGE amount of drek. There's still a lot of chaff to winnow to get to the wheat, but the gleanings are more abundant.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

I bought a backup (small) Kindle Fire in the sale for GBP 35 or thereabouts. My current Kindle Fire was having problems charging a little while ago and I had wondered whether to get a new one then, but it recovered with a new cable. 
I seem to have acquired a special offer of 3 months of free KU along with it so I am giving it a try for the first time ever!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have purchased yearly (or longer) subscriptions to KU on various sales through the years. I am pretty sure I bought one last year during Prime Day. But this year it is not about loyal readers; it is trying to get more readers. That's ok. I shoukd be able to make a purchase in November that will kick in next year.
With the Oasis purchase for my mom I got a $5 credit for books, but no KU. Ut was not an option for the cellular version. So after it arrives I will call and ask about it.

DH got me a nice pair of Anker earbuds for when I exercise. I keep having problems with the buds falling out before my workout is finished. This pair hooks over the ears, so it stays in place.


----------

